My dudes, it is New Year's - jfmercer
======
krapp
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oct2xKMGOno](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oct2xKMGOno)

------
jfmercer
Happy New Year's

~~~
chanbam
Happy new year my dude

